# Hey Everyone!



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I just want to have amomnet of getting all sentimental and 'girlie'...My IBS has been the worst i've ever experienced over the last 8 months, but discovering this board has really helped to keep me just about sane.Not because of the treatmetns advised and so on, but just meeting all you guys x It's such a help just knowing that I'm not alone, and that we're all here to support each other when no one else can help.Hugs all round








xXx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

P.s. I promise i'm not dyslexic...i just type way too fast and trip over the keys *doh* I will spell check in future *hehe*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Aw, Sparkle that wonderful. I'm pleased you have found it helpful! So when are we going to meet up for that glass of water in London? lol.Hopefully soon, i sense we would get on very well. Its been really cool to have you on the phone to chat to. (((hug)))X


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

Hi girls, I have been a member for a few months and also find it useful, although I must say ibs (D) is pittiful. Especially when you have to re explain everthing to your friends because they don't quite get it the first time. I hate it. You guys on the other hand are cool because you know what the deal is. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool! Post here whenever you feel down and there will always be someone here who inderstands. That is the beauty of the internet!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

awwww. I've been away for a few months, and then I come back to the love. You guys remind me why I like this board. Woo hoo support.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I wanna glass of water in London too!







It's a bit of a trip for me though.







I have always wanted to go to England though! Would love to see it, and maybe track down some relatives that i have never met!







Rock on and God bless...


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey Dude, where exactly are u from in Ohio? I grew up in Warren and now I go to college in Cleveland. It's nice to know that someone else is from Ohio too!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

SMax82, I am from the Columbus area. Moved here from Eastern Ohio a few years back.


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

Dude, my roommate is actually from Columbus too. She lives close to OSU so whenever I visit her, we always hang out on campus. I also have another friend who lives in Dublin. Do you attend OSU?


----------

